# 105 FD Won't stay in big ring



## AlloyNipples (Aug 1, 2008)

I tried the seach but may not be using the correct terminology. Anyway, when I shift from the small to big ring the deraillure won't stay in the big ring. It's like the "click" is missing from the shifter, more of a shifter problem than a derailuure problem. Anyone else? Suggestions?


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

My guess is that the high limit screw on the derailleur needs to be adjusted. If the derailleur physically can't move far enough, the shifter won't be able to reach the big ring index position because it can't physically move any more cable (because the FD is hitting the stop).

Asad


----------



## JMKB2 (Jul 8, 2008)

I had a the same problem a couple weeks ago adjusted the cable problem fixed.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

The indexing pawl inside the shifter is broken. This is a common occurance with the older 105 shifters. 

The issue was that the initial shift from the little to big gear didn't happen on the first shift attempt, so then the rider tried to shift the front derailleur a 2nd time. This forces the shifter in to the 3rd gear, but it would be a very hard shift as you are pushing against the derailleur limiting screw.

Now, the first instance that the rider tried to shift down to the smaller ring, there would be a very loud crack. That is due to too much cable tension and by forcing the downshift, the indexing pawl inside the shifter breaks.

Last year Shimano redid the shifters. They made a 'Double" specific and a "Triple" specific front shifter to help alleviate this problem.

Shimano carries a 2 year warranty on the 105 shifters. If still in your warranty time frame, go see your LBS.


----------



## echelonphoto (May 24, 2006)

I just had this same thing happen today on a brand new specialized roubaix with the105
group


----------

